# Chev Avalanche 6.0..BTR MPG???????



## FOUL HOOKED (Jan 3, 2006)

I am currently getting around 12-14 MPG in my 2007 Chev 1500 Avalanche with the 6.0 V8. Do they make a programmer or what can I do to better it. I went to trade it in yesterday and decided like Kevin Fowler sings it's cheaper to keep her! I got a heck of a deal on it but still there's no market for a truck like it, so I'll keep it for now. Would new exhaust, air intake, power chip, burn it to the ground work. Any ideas. I tow nothing, and drive it like gramps.


----------



## justinlw (Jun 13, 2008)

Exhaust and a tuner would give you some results. I've always had luck with Hypertech on my gassers. As long as you continue to baby it you will see an improvement.

I'm not a big fan of aftermarket air intakes. They usually make the engine noise more noticeable in the cab, and somtimes allow water to get to the filter. A drop-in K&N filter or AFE filter for your stock intake would be a good investment as they do not need to be replaced. Your stock intake was designed to flow more than enough air.


----------



## SUPERSAM (May 13, 2007)

I added a Hypertech programmer, K&N drop in filter and added a Flowmaster to my old 03 1500HD and only seen .6 mpg better. I tried and tried to baby it and get better mpg just to justify to the wife why I spent 500 bones. I never succeded, so I traded it in on a baby v8. Just my experience.


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

In my car I have been putting premium gas recently to see if it would help the car run better (its a pos but still running and am in the process of trying to figure out what to do to fix properly before i dump a bunch of money into it) and I noticed that I got an extra 50 miles out of my tank. This is just my experience and my car is a 4 cyl. Results may vary I guess. But I went from 220 miles on a tank to 270 miles just this morning on a tank of gas. I reset my trip every time. Its worth a try. Get a baseline on regular and see what it does on premium. 

I know people say its a waste to put premium in your car if it doesn't require it but hey if I am getting an extra 50 miles thats not a waste to me.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

stangfan93 said:


> In my car I have been putting premium gas recently to see if it would help the car run better (its a pos but still running and am in the process of trying to figure out what to do to fix properly before i dump a bunch of money into it) and I noticed that I got an extra 50 miles out of my tank. This is just my experience and my car is a 4 cyl. Results may vary I guess. But I went from 220 miles on a tank to 270 miles just this morning on a tank of gas. I reset my trip every time. Its worth a try. Get a baseline on regular and see what it does on premium.
> 
> I know people say its a waste to put premium in your car if it doesn't require it but hey if I am getting an extra 50 miles thats not a waste to me.


If your getting more miles, but your cost per mile is more, how is that an improvement?


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*first off. need more info.*

2whl drive or 4x4? after market filter(air) or gm replacement? how many miles? original sized tires or larger? born with tire size is on a sticker on the side of the drivers door. also, are you running the air pressure reccommended by gm (also on the door)? 4x4 with a 6.0 averages 14.5-15 mpg so, spending the money on an oiled air filter and a programmer(which will cause warranty issues) really isn't worth the money in my opinion.


----------



## FOUL HOOKED (Jan 3, 2006)

BIG PAPPA said:


> 2whl drive or 4x4? after market filter(air) or gm replacement? how many miles? original sized tires or larger? born with tire size is on a sticker on the side of the drivers door. also, are you running the air pressure reccommended by gm (also on the door)? 4x4 with a 6.0 averages 14.5-15 mpg so, spending the money on an oiled air filter and a programmer(which will cause warranty issues) really isn't worth the money in my opinion.


2X4
GM Filter
14,700 miles
20" Stock Tires with recomended pressure

Thanks for the replies. I almost just took the truck back to get into another Toyota Taco but decided heck with it. Guess 14 is avg on mostly all p/u's nowadays! Guess I'm not too far off with 12-14 MPG. Since I use my vehicle at work, I just drive the Camry with 22MPG but I'm not happy about that, I'm a truck man!


----------



## gds (May 22, 2004)

I have an '08, 1500 crewcab with the 6.0 Vortec and if I set my cruise on 70 and leave it I can get 18 to 18.25, in town it's 14.5 to 15.5 depending on how I drive, I put a Magnaflow exhaust on it and it improved it about .25 mpg, my feelings is grin and bear it.


----------



## wmrcer (Dec 24, 2008)

bolt ons and tuners will not give a better mpg worth the money spent. 

best thing to do is just baby it.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

I never had any luck with the handheld tuners, however I had a live tune done on my 01 2500hd with the 6.0l and gained an easy 1.5-2mpg and free up some power. It already had full exhaust and a drop in replacement K&N ( I share the same opinion as a previous poster about aftermarket intakes, most of them are just noise)

Anyway dont know where you are located but look into http://www.nelsonperformance.com/ for the live tune, he also does mail order tunes spec'd to how you want them, was around $400 if I remember correctly with free retunes for any changes later on. By far my best mod and worth the money.


----------

